# Small plane lands on highway in Okeechobee County



## v2 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ex polish TS-11 Iskra on busy highway:
Small plane lands on highway in Okeechobee County : Treasure Coast : TCPalm

Photo Detail - WPTV NewsChannel 5


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Great Landing!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2008)

...and he slid to a stop in front of a liquor store! 

Hmmmmm.....something smells a tad fishy.


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2008)

He was desperate for a drink.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 25, 2008)

Henk said:


> He was desperate for a drink.



Sounds like it. If he were, he'd be like most pilots I know.


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Sounds like it. If he were, he'd be like most pilots I know.



He he he... I will second that.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 25, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great Landing!


Yeah thats pretty good landing but the report says the thing slid 3/4 of a mile or about a Km little scpetical of that . But the liqour store is classic he'll dine out on that story


----------

